# A Lover, Not a Fighter ( A Rant)



## fureverywhere (Jan 9, 2016)

As my avatar states I am passionate about the bully breeds. One of my prouder moments was a display case I once set up in the children's section of the local library. My daughter helped me and we turned it into a bull breed advocacy message. It was a maybe ten by ten glass case and every month people can take turns exhibiting their collections. We had books, pictures, statues, and postcards from Hello Bully (a Pittsburgh rescue group). The postcards were especially good press.

One was a series of twelve dog photos, "Pick Out The Pit Bulls". One the other side were these dogs true breeds. One was a full pit bull terrier. The others were mastiffs, a Border Collie, two Dogo Argentino's, a Cane Corso. None considered bull breed except for the boxy shoulders, thick neck, big head, and small set eyes. Almost sounds like what the Nazi's did to people. There are places where breed ban laws exist. Based on if your dog looks Aryan...whoops I mean "pit bull".

A place like Denver Colorado. One of the first places to legalize weed. But when they enacted breed ban laws people had a choice. You can move immediately or lose your dog...based on what the dog looked like. Dogs were seized and euthanized based on what they looked like. It's still the same in the UK although there is a big group trying to overturn the laws. Many shelters still are biased, if not out of fear for lack of space. The small dogs get homed the same day. Other breeds might take weeks or might be farmed out to rescue groups.

But the bullies can stay a long time. They can't be placed with just anybody. An intact male can be worth big bucks to someone who wants to breed them. Why breed them when there are so many? To fight of course. But it's not their nature to fight. Bullies are among the most people pleasing breeds of dog you will ever meet. That is their down fall. If your human cages you, starves you...but if you kill another dog you get steak and your human is happy. See how it works?

But if that same dog ends up in a home where he is neutered, muscles like that you don't need any more testosterone. If he is loved and has a strong stable leader. That is he is spoiled rotten but taught his limits. If you chase a cat Mommy will squinch up her eyes like Joe Pesci. You DO not want that to happen. Then you have a big loveable lapdog. He will guard his family with his life. But with his family will remain an overgrown puppy. I can't say enough for the breed. This has been a public service announcement.










Oh and an adorable one of my Levon


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

Great pictures Fur, I turned the first two around.  I've met some very sweet Pitbulls who run free with the other dogs, people and children at the dog park.  The way they behave definitely has to do with the owners, too many people want to be tough through their dog's personality and the dog suffers for it.  There's a lot of Pits who are treated badly, abused, chained on short chains in back yards, and taught to be mean, even fight other dogs.  Some pups are sadly used as bait dogs.

Although I've petted some friendly Pitbulls, there are times I've cringed walking past some on chains, who looked like they'd tear my dogs to shreds if they broke loose, due to irresponsible, trashy owners who shouldn't be allowed to own any pets, IMO.

Your photos show how loving they can be, great pics.  You are a caring owner and it shows, your Levon is an angel! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

Elle, a five year old Pitbull, has shown her gentleness as a therapy dog who helps children...http://www.today.com/pets/bully-her-...dog-8C11332418


----------



## deesierra (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree with your stance about breed legislation and discrimination, and am happy to see many advocacy groups (like Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in southern Utah) fighting to get that legislation overturned. I have a Chow Chow mix that I adopted from a kill shelter in 2006. She's solid black, to boot. Black dogs are the least likely to get adopted. The shelter listed her as a "schipperke" mix. I seriously doubt there is one bit of schipperke in her, I think it was the shelter's attempt at distracting from her Chow Chow appearance as they knew her chances of adoption would be slim. I spent many years as a dog groomer, and I can attest that _any_ breed can become a safety hazard if in the hands of irresponsible or ill-willed owners. 

I also know from personal experience as the guardian of a terrier mix, that terrier breeds are stubborn, smart, and _very_ confident, and require an owner who is able to stay one step ahead of them if they are to become a canine good citizen, if you will. I personally love pitties, and find their personalities very endearing. A pittie might just be my next rescue.......but I have my hands and house full right now with five adorable misfits :love_heart:


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Those animals are banned in the UK thank goodness, and would be put down if discovered, and the owner prosecuted!


----------



## Debby (Jan 10, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> Those animals are banned in the UK thank goodness, and would be put down if discovered, and the owner prosecuted!




Why do you look at the photos above and then make a comment like that?  Obviously these folks love their 'pits' and obviously those lovable mutties aren't even a threat to a cat!

My daughter also has a pit-cross and Hooch is a great dog and everyone who meets him loves him.  She also has a four pound chihuahua and frankly the little one is a bigger nuisance.  

I do think one of the problems with this strong breed is owners who not only don't train them to be mean and aggressive but simply don't know how to train them period.  Hooch has always had the best house manners, but his previous owners didn't know how to socialize him with other dogs and he used to get into scuffles regularly.....until my daughter took him.  When she got him, she couldn't take him to the dog park and used two leashes and a halter on him because he weighs 90 pounds while she was only 115.   

She very quickly discovered that when he misbehaved, she could get right in his face, grab him by the jowls, look him in the eye and holler at him and remind him that she was the only thing he had to fear.  And this is a dog that on a couple of occasions saved her from a bear that was chasing another little dog around the apartment complex!  But he quickly learned that when 'mom' yelled his name, he darn well better listen.

Now she uses one leash only, takes him to the dog park with his pit bull girl friend and he gets along with all the dogs.  Training, training, training wouldn't you say folks?

Some folks just aren't suited to this breed and it's not the dogs fault.

Love the photos by the way folks!  The one of the cat with the dog is especially adorable.


----------



## Ina (Jan 10, 2016)

Debby, I agree totally.  Because we live in the country, (or it was until recently), many people have dropped off their unwanted dogs. Generally just after the Christmas holidays when they get new puppies for gifts.  Over the last 25 years here, we have found and adopted at least 10 pit bulls, and several other breeds as well.  Sometimes we could find good homes for the cute one, but we never even tried with the pits, because their fates were too perilous.  But through all those years, I've never found a better family dog.  They grew up with our kids and the animals on our farm, and they were so protective of all.  You can't find a cheaper security system, much less one that will give you kisses when your upset.

:nicethread::yes:



This is Reba, my husband's last Furbaby.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

AWWWWW Reba looks like my Sophie before her muzzle went gray, even her eyelashes, beautiful picture!

Two stories that stand out for me. I'm sure I've shared the one before...

Being in the waiting room of an urban vet clinic. I was waiting for Callie to be released to me. It was way crowded so a long wait. People and pets were in every chair. But off to the side  there was one family. The dog was probably a mastiff/Presario mix, huge black and white galoot. But you could see people giving him and his family wide berth despite the crowded conditions.
I figured I'm adopting almost a miniature of this guy. I said the magic words " Is he friendly?". The tail wagged the dog, he knew what I said and became this big lickylicky happyhappy pup instantly.

And it was beautiful because all these folks who had been keeping away, leaned in to pet him too. All of a sudden the whole room wanted to love this happy guy rolling on the floor. Don't judge a pup by his cover ya know?

The second was when I was walking home through a rough neighborhood one afternoon. There was a young black man against the front of a liquor store. At his feet a very serious male bull. I took a chance and said "Is he friendly?". Not only did the young man grin at me, but once again the dog understood..." Waggy waggy, licky,licky, oh yes please scratch me there, you are my new best friend!". Same thing...young man and dog were not at all what they seemed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

My sweet Bonnie is a black and white 65+ pound pit bull, adopted in 2015 at 7+ years old (estimated by the shelter).  She had not been treated well in her previous life, and had been medically neglected.  Yet she is one of the sweetest dogs I've ever had (and I've had a lot of them over the years).  She's perfect in the house, and she is quite the kisser.  She is SO grateful to be a house doggie, have good food, and a wonderful vet who has resolved her infected ears and skin and removed a nasty growth from her neck.  She loves to sleep upside down on the couch with her feet in the air, and loves to go on long walks.  She is aggressive to no one, though she does not approve of cats and isn't particularly fond of little dogs (particularly chihuahuas) who sometimes want to charge her, barking and snarling.  She pretty much does the doggie equivalent of laughing at them.  She LOVES children and lets the little girls next door fuss over her, dress her up and have tea parties with her.  She rolls around on the ground with total doggie joy when they come to play with her.

She is, in my estimation, the perfect dog for me and I love her dearly.  I am SO glad she came to live with me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't understand breed hostility either. These are pics of obviously wonderful pets. No one is forced to have a pit bull, but many love them. Rotties have a bad rep also, yet most are big mush balls.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

Chows, Dobermans, German Shepherds...every era seems to pick their "Demon Dog". It's just ignorance. I remember the first year we had him I took Callie to a local dog Halloween party. He was dressed as a hot dog. He has peach fuzz fur so it kept him warm. Plus who can fear a mid-sized hot dog? I know he changed more than a few people's minds that day. One family walked past us and the little girls ran to hug him...the poor dad turned white as a sheet " Uh hum Erin, you have to ask first uh...". But Callie was just basking in the attention. Later on we went to the playground with my daughter. There was little Erin again " OH LOOK CALLIE IS HERE!!!"...there's my big boy surrounded on all sides by kids. He fell asleep on his side, smiling and exhausted by all the walking and lovin'.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 11, 2016)

The best (and possibly the smartest) dog that I have ever had was a Gladiator Doberman named Bruno. He was like an overgrown Dobie on steroids, and he had been neutered and trained as a guard dog before I got him. 
The local mill had gone on strike, and they bought Bruno to protect angry workers from vandalizing the mill while it was closed. 
Once things were worked out, the mill was going to have Bruno put to sleep, so one of the workers who lived nearby took Bruno home with him. 

I was working for Comined Insurance at the time, and one day at a house call, I saw a magnificent, but skin-and-bones Dobie chained to a big truck tire in the mud and the cold of early March in north Idaho Spring weather. He was shivering, all of his dog food had been spilled and scattered in the mud. 
One look, and I asked the owner to give me the dog, which he did.   I had a canopy on the back of my little Mazda pickup, put Bruno in there, got him a warm blanket and a bowl of fresh food which I put inside of the spare tire so that it would not spill, and finished my work for the day. 
That night, I gave Bruno a warm bath, and he happily slept next to the bed. From then on, he traveled with me when the weather was okay for that, and stayed home when the weather was bad. 

I had him for many years until he got too old and crippled up and had to be put down, and he was the best dog that anyone could ever hope to have. 
When I was gone, he was on guard duty, and I never feared coming home to a dark house alone at night. But when I had company, Bruno loved it, and would sit next to people and lean his whole body into their legs to get petted. 
He was a wonderful dog, and I miss him to this day.


----------



## Linda (Jan 11, 2016)

It sounds like the dog issue is a little bit like gun control, no one is going to change anyone's mind.  I'm sort of in the middle on this.  I grew up with German Shepards, we once had a miniature doberman, we raised Rottweilers for a few years and they are my favorite dog ever, we (us and members of our family) have had Pittbulls.

  I've known some dogs personally in each of these breeds (except the Dobermans because I haven't really been around any except the miniature)  who has had to be put down because they were so mean.  But some of the *best, most loving dogs* were also in these groups.  And it isn't always how they were raised (although that is usually the case) as I know some who were raised in a good environment and still almost "devil dogs". 

 One was a dog my neighbors gave our oldest son.  She raised Bull Terriers and had one of the best kennels set up I've ever seen. She loved all her dogs and she and her husband gave them excellent care.  She sent dogs all over the US.  So she had a male dog that was born with 3 legs.  She knew he didn't like cats but she claimed she didn't know he was was so cranky.  She gave him to our son when the dog was probably a couple years old.

  Anyway,  our son could manage him fine and they loved each other.  He even took him on a few trips in his truck across the country. (He was a long haul trucker) and had Obe about 2 years.  When he was out of town our grandson kept the dog up in the mts with him.  He lived in the house with them and got tons of love.  And he was very loving to them.

   Then our son started going with a lady with a tiny long haired chihuahua and 2 of those greyhound type dogs.  I forget what they are called but they are suppose to be small greyhounds, but they look pretty big to me.  Anyway, they moved in together and for 3 or 4 months they thought the dogs were getting along fine.

  Our son had been injured in a truck accident so he was home to keep track of the dogs and all went well.  Then one day he took his girl friend to the hospital (she is a RN) a few minutes away and when he came home he said he walked into a blood bath.  The little dog was already dead but he was able to save the one dog Obe was after and then he hadn't gotten to the other one yet.

  This was the first time Obe had attacked another dog but he probably had never been alone with another dog before.  Our son was so upset the vet didn't charge him for putting his dog (who he dearly loved) down.  Of course, he charged for sewing up the one greyhound.  A few months later my son and his girlfriend broke up as her dogs were her children.  And our son was mourning for his dog Obe even though he realized he had to have him put down.  She had suffered from depression for years and was on heavy med and when Robin Williams committed suicide she said he had done a beautiful thing. 

 Our son couldn't go on living with someone talking about suicide and her depressions were getting to him. (He took after me, I can't be around depressed people very long.)   So their relationship didn't make it.  I contacted her after our son died and she is still working and said she's doing well but still loves our son and misses him. 

 I could easily tell 10 other stories good and bad about these big dogs.  I can't have a rottweiler because of property insurance here but they are my favorite dog.  As in gun control, it seems like for every heart warming story, someone can come up with a "the dog killed a child story".


----------



## Debby (Jan 11, 2016)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The best (and possibly the smartest) dog that I have ever had was a Gladiator Doberman named Bruno. He was like an overgrown Dobie on steroids, and he had been neutered and trained as a guard dog before I got him.
> The local mill had gone on strike, and they bought Bruno to protect angry workers from vandalizing the mill while it was closed.
> Once things were worked out, the mill was going to have Bruno put to sleep, so one of the workers who lived nearby took Bruno home with him.
> 
> ...





What a wonderful story!  You were not only a lovely blessing  ( for Bruno) but you got blessed in return.  Karma goes both ways obviously!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)

PitBull pups doin' the dog paddle.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2016)

Too cute, Seabreeze.  I don't know if Bonnie can swim or not -- not a whole lot of open water out here in the desert, and I don't have a pool.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 13, 2016)

Poor Callie...with his head and chest and bitty chicken legs he would sink like a stone. Sophie is AmStaff, great swimmer.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 14, 2016)

My vet says Bonnie is probably mostly AmStaff, as well.  She's pretty much built like a tank.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 14, 2016)

I would consider a Pit   ONLY if I didn't have other small dogs and cats...  I wouldn't trust one around them...  you just never know.. nor can you be 100% certain that they will not react to a trigger from another animal...   They have been bred to be animal aggressive and I wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 14, 2016)

My vet says Bonnie is probably mostly AmStaff, as well.  She's pretty much built like a tank. 

Sophie has boxer and German Shepherd mixed in there so she's tall and lean, Callie is the tank.

I would consider a Pit   ONLY if I didn't have other small dogs and cats...  I wouldn't trust one around them...  you just never know.. nor can you be 100% certain that they will not react to a trigger from another animal...   They have been bred to be animal aggressive and I wouldn't want to take the chance. 

With that it completely depends on the dog. Sophie is fear aggressive but petrified of our house cats. But no she's not safe around strange cats, dogs or wildlife. But then again she was a canine basket case from day one. That's not the breed, it might just be a bad early life. We'll never know.

Callie could take out a horse in one bite. But other dogs, cats, women, children are all his best friend. Even if a strange dog barks at him he doesn't react. He has nothing to fear from other creatures and I think he knows that...Mr. Bomb Proof. He looks imposing, but really the most even keeled dog you could want.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 14, 2016)

Fur....  If I didn't have little tiny dogs and cats.. I would absolutely LOVE to take in a homeless Pit and give it a good home..  I have no doubt they are loyal and loving pets... but I stand pat...  I would not trust one around my other animals..  You just never know what will present a trigger to one..


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 14, 2016)

Actually QS that's wise. When ya adopt an adult you're getting a surprise package. We were just lucky we could accommodate Sophie's issues. If she had been adopted by a house with small dogs or young kids it could have been tragic.


----------



## Bettyann (Feb 14, 2016)

WOW! You talk about a PATIENT pit bull enduring all those little pecking turkeys!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 15, 2016)

Enjoyed the stories about pit bulls and other dogs, all dogs have to be treated with respect, especially the powerful ones.It's all about the owners really isn't it?There is no bad car either only bad drivers
Here in the UK a vet usually decides if the dog is a pit bull ( dangerous dogs act) they were being used as weapons by thugs.
Staffies and bull mastiffs are allowed, and are usually lovely dogs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 2, 2016)

There is no bad car either only bad drivers

I rather like that. I suppose with the right vet, Callie could be identified as a Staffie or bull mastiff. I know there's a big group in the UK trying to overturn the dangerous dog act. I mean I saw a young man in the park the other day. There was a house I reported last year and wouldn't be surprised if he was connected to them in some way. 

The house is filled with young men and bullies of various ages. The house is ready to fall down around them...I feel I know what's going on there. The child I saw had an intact male bull on a spiked collar. At the very least backyard breeders, when there are so many destroyed weekly. Breeding them for what...

There's a lot of money to be had in an intact male and potential "gaming dogs". Then again there are even more like my Callie found wandering down the highway. I would pass a law making neutering male bullies and mastiffs mandatory. At least in an area like we live in. Too many in shelters to breed yet more, it's sad.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2016)

Here, shelters cannot adopt out unneutered dogs of either sex.  If Animal Control picks up an unneutered dog, it will be neutered before it is returned to its owner.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Here, shelters cannot adopt out unneutered dogs of either sex.  If Animal Control picks up an unneutered dog, it will be neutered before it is returned to its owner.


yep. same here


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

That's an excellent idea. A small step to reduce how many dogs can be turned into breeding machines.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2016)

Thought you might like these gentle rescue mixes Fur, more pics here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

I started doing baby talk from the first picture...doggies and duckies, such adorableness!!! I can see Callie nesting with them too. As long as he didn't accidently step on one he'd be a happy boy. That's what people don't see if they've never owned the breed. You'll be laying there on the couch with them...all four feet in the air and they're snoring in your arms...and yes they have an impressive set of choppers...but otherwise just a big sleepy baby, easygoing as can be.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I started doing baby talk from the first picture...doggies and duckies, such adorableness!!! I can see Callie nesting with them too. As long as he didn't accidently step on one he'd be a happy boy. That's what people don't see if they've never owned the breed. You'll be laying there on the couch with them...all four feet in the air and they're snoring in your arms...and yes they have an impressive set of choppers...but otherwise just a big sleepy baby, easygoing as can be.



My Bonnie LOVES to sleep on her back with all her feet in the air.  She is SO cute when she does that-- I'm sure she knows that when she does that she's irresistible and if I see her doing that I'm sure to come along and give her lots of pets on her tummy.

She has impressive choppers, too, but then so do most big dogs.  Bonnie is so gentle I can take food from her mouth (like something she isn't supposed to have) and all I get is a pitiful look from her.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

Callie too, somebody taught him really strictly about hands and food. Unless you all but something his mouth he doesn't make a move to take it. Taking things out too, he has the grody habit of collecting used tissues to munch, but never a word he just looks all guilty. Something else adorable when they're in deep sleep, the droopy lips. Actually his whole face wrinkles...in sleep he looks like a Shar-Pei

If I had known, one human child and the rest fur kids...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonnie is such a big mush and SO grateful to be treated well that it just melts my heart.  She had been kept outside in her former life and is SO delighted to be able to sleep on the couch with her blankie or on her doggie beds.  After her supper she goes and lays on the couch and waits for me to come and give her some pets and put her blankie over her.  She lets out a long sigh and drops off to doggie sleep.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 4, 2016)

I've come late to this thread but I'm wondering how anyone could possibly confuse a border collie





with an American pit bull


----------



## Redd (Apr 4, 2016)

I am one that is of two minds on this subject as my cats were personally attacked sitting inside their own home looking out the screen door. They are strickly indoor kitties.

Fortunately the attack was unsuccessful. It was totally unprovoked, the dog spotted the cats and made a dash and while it did take the screen out the surrounding metal casing stopped the dog from completely running through. I screamed, the owner came running over to grab the dog and tragedy was averted.

This same dog also killed an outdoor kitty. All neighbors breathed a sigh of relief when they moved away.

On the other hand I do know people with a pit that is as lovable as the pictures here and they also have a cat and both dog and cat get along just fine.

It's the unpredictable nature that baffles me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 4, 2016)

Oy Warrigal if somebody confuses a Border Collie with a bully their eyesight is very poor indeed! Good heavens I've had both and there is no comparison at all. Border Collies are one of the most beautiful dogs ever IMHO. Also one of the most intelligent possibly more so than the average human. They need lots of exercise and a job to do or they can be very destructive. My Ferdie was obsessed with electrical wires...even when I sprayed them with bitter apple they were even more tempting.

She was blessed she didn't light herself up more than once. Whipped me into the best shape of my life, a half hour walk in 8 minutes tops. Unfortunately I was working full time and going to school. The kids were afraid of her. She was rehomed to a working farm and much happier I'm sure.

*It's the unpredictable nature that baffles me.
*
Any breed can be unpredictable off leash. That's prey drive, not nature. It's also why it's so important for any dog to be either leashed or contained in a secure yard. My Sophie is so fear aggressive with other animals that we only walk after dark where we can be alone. She's kept on a short leash away from shadows, bushes, under cars. If I can't see clearly where she's walking she isn't going there. Callie has zero prey drive even with most toys. But he's a strong guy, the only time he runs free is our house or backyard.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't found pits to be unpredictable -- I mean  their behavior varies from dog to dog, as with any breed, and of course is affected by the way they have been treated.  But individual dogs, not unpredictable at all -- I mean they do NOT switch from being a big mush to being dangerously enraged.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

It was funny today in a sad sort of way. I'm babysitting a beagle for a week. I never met him before but what a sweetie. Old and hard of hearing but his human came with us on our first walk together. "Careful he pulls"...yep my dogs pull to dislocated shoulder or you're laying flat out on the pavement.
Such a good boy, we came upon another dog and I called back "How is he with other dogs???!!!!" Oh just fine. "How about strange men????" Oh he wagged his tail. But they are not unpredictable. Sophie hates other dogs and Callie is leery of strange human males coming near me. It's not unpredictable. I know it will happen and take precautions.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Redd (Apr 6, 2016)

Fur, what would you say makes some dogs unpredictable? Not talking specific breeds, just in general.

I admit that the incident has left me leery about dogs and I never was before. As a result I feel like a dog senses my tension now when meeting me and I avoid contact. Suggestions.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

There is a passage of a book " In a Sunburned Country" by Bill Bryson. Basically he is being trailed by two feral dogs in the outback. He doesn't like dogs in general and apparently they detest him in return. He writes on to suggest that small lap dogs will see him and suddenly start foaming and throwing themselves at the window. A funny chapter for a dog lover, terrifying for everyone else. Dogs especially have evolved to read humans very well. We can fake emotion with other humans but not dogs.

They can tell by your expression, your voice, even your body fragrance what you're feeling at a given moment. Maybe they don't have the human understanding but happy, fearful, angry, sad...they sense it. I'm a bit leery of small dogs. They seem to be most likely to bark and show teeth. Of course if they're dancing with joy and a helicopter tail, then no worries. But I'll walk up to the biggest pup, eyes slightly averted and smiling and most of the time they go all licky waggy right there.

 I think dogs can be like humans in that some of them might not be playing with a full deck. Maybe they had past abuse or abandonment issues. Maybe it's some neurological thing that would respond to medication. Sophie would be considered unpredictable if someone else tried to care for her. But we know all her triggers and have spent almost ten years working her through them. We adopted her as an adult with no history so we can only guess how she got that way.

Perhaps you could desensitize yourself gradually. Maybe a stroll through a dog friendly pet shop. Just chatting up the easygoing pups and their owners. Maybe an adoption event and give some well deserved loving to dogs in need of a home. Who knows, you might find someone special waiting for you. It took me fifty years to find my forever dog


----------



## Redd (Apr 7, 2016)

Fur, thanks for the advice and I will try. I have always liked dogs, just one bad incident should not throw someone off. But I can't have a dog of my own, my one cat has never taken to dogs, tried to bring one in once and he deliberately looked at me and pooped on the floor, strained and forced it out. He was showing me. Cats can have their issues too


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh the kits get over it too. Mr. Foote stayed upstairs for a full month. No dogs in his house. Then he met Sophie nose to nose. He dislocated his back foot permanently, but hump a dog? Yeaass.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

Something else that can make bullies a misunderstood breed is they do have a high energy play style. I do take Callie to the dog park from time to time. But I size up every dog that approaches him. The ideal playmate for him is a female bulldog, possibly a bit younger and smaller. They are strong pups so you have to choose their friends carefully. When Sophie and Callie play in the living room you hear the growls and snaps and footfalls like elephants...but they're having a blast.

I found a cute video of a bully and Jack Russell playing the same way. For those who don't Jack Russell dogs...they're mastiffs in twenty pound bodies, great little dogs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2016)

*Rescue Pitbull Gets His Own Rescue Kitty to Love*

Thought you'd like this Fur.  More here. 

Bubba, the 6-year-old rescue pit bull, has always been obsessed with cats. It started when his human mom Rebecca Pizzello got him from a shelter in Phoenix, Arizona when he was just 3 months old. 

Her roommate was caring for a litter of kittens and Bubba just clicked with them. Finally, after 6 years of waiting, Pizzello surprised her mellow pit with his very own kitten.“I always knew he’d love having one of his own, but I wanted to wait until we moved to New York City [from Los Angeles] this year,” Pizzello told The Dodo. 

She got the tiny ginger kitten from a shelter, too. “The fact that Bubba and Rue have identical coloring still blows my mind…I knew Bubba would be filled with joy the second we walked in the door and boy was I right.”

After only a few hours at her new home, the kitten fell asleep on Bubba. “Rue thinks Bubba is her mom and Bubba loves it,” Pizzello added. “He bathes her like a baby and snuggles close to her to make her comfortable.”


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 21, 2016)

That looks just like my baby boy. He scares adult humans with his face. But human women, kids, other dogs, cats, even squirrels. No problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2016)

Rescues all love each other and are one big happy family. Full article and more pictures HERE. 

_
I bet it never occurred to you that dogs, cats, and ducklings could get along, huh? Well, turns out not only do they get along, but they’re inseparable!

Meet Roxy, Edith, Mia, Rose, Jake, Gertrude and Donald – the most adorable family of seven that you’ll ever see. They were adopted by Kasey Boggs and her husband, who have been rescuing animals for a decade. 

Their current family of seven is made up of four dogs, a cat, and two ducklings, and they’re all inseparable. They go on adventures every weekend, take the cutest photos ever, then post them to Instagram. 

The animals love each other so much, they won’t even take pictures separately. “Whenever I have to take a pic of two or three of them, I put the others in a different room. If I try to do it in front of them, they will come together, because they are so used to being together”, Boggs told Barkpost. Too cute!
_


----------



## Carla (Jul 25, 2016)

So cute! I hear all the hubbub about the pits and there is no denying if they become aggressive and bite someone, they can do some damage. They are also quite strong. The thought on the back of my mind is I wonder if they are being bred with other aggressive pits. My stepson had one, a female, but she was the sweetest dog I've ever seen and very submissive. He sent her to obedience school and she listened (took commands) quite well. Reminds me of the gray one in your photo. Our shelters are loaded with pits and many look pure, some are mixed. There is quite a stigma and people have become afraid of them, so why do they continue to breed them? Unless you are intending to breed, have them neutered. I think it is a shame to have to put these animals down, especially if they haven't attacked anyone. It may be more of a people problem, they are so cute as puppies but once grown, they need training, attention and love.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 25, 2016)

It was interesting in a book I was reading they were talking about breeders who try to produce " game dogs", that is dogs who will fight. Of course the majority of these lugnuts don't know the first thing about breeding or genetics. But in theory if you took two dogs...prize fighters and majorly dog aggressive...their puppies would not be automatically winning dogs. Then breed them a few more generations and the genes of the first two dogs are completely diluted. You can't breed a dog with the intention of making it a killer. Humans have been known to torture dogs until they finally lash out at the abuse. But even those dogs can be re-socialized with the right care. There are countless stories of dog fighting operations being broken up. Animal control will swoop down to free the dogs...only to be greeted by licking and wagging. The bully breeds are among the most people friendly dogs you'll ever meet.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2016)

Carla said:


> So cute! I hear all the hubbub about the pits and there is no denying if they become aggressive and bite someone, they can do some damage. They are also quite strong. The thought on the back of my mind is I wonder if they are being bred with other aggressive pits. My stepson had one, a female, but she was the sweetest dog I've ever seen and very submissive. He sent her to obedience school and she listened (took commands) quite well. Reminds me of the gray one in your photo. Our shelters are loaded with pits and many look pure, some are mixed. There is quite a stigma and people have become afraid of them, so why do they continue to breed them? Unless you are intending to breed, have them neutered. I think it is a shame to have to put these animals down, especially if they haven't attacked anyone. *It may be more of a people problem, they are so cute as puppies but once grown, they need training, attention and love.*



Most of it is a people problem -- and ALL dogs need training attention and love.  My sweet girl Bonnie, a rescue pittie, is a dead ringer for the grey/black and white one in the picture, and, though she was fearful when I first got her and needed some medical care (she had not been treated well in her previous life), she is now the sweetest, most loving dog you can imagine.  She LOVES children and has little tea parties with the little girls next door to me -- she is in dog heaven with all those little girls paying attention and fussing over her.  She even lets them put a tea party hat with flowers on it on her.  I've had her a little over a year and she's now about 8 or 9.  She's the BEST dog and LOVES to give kisses.

Not that it's so hot here, she can usually be found right under the swamp cooler vent, lying on her back with all her feet in the air and an upside down smile on her face.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 26, 2016)

Likewise a story today...Callie enjoys sunning himself on the back porch. My daughter came out and wanted to paint my toenails. Then she looked at himself...stretched out like a tipped cow...tipped bull? She sat beside him and proceeded to give him lovely toes as well. This big handsome boy, so imposing that grown men will calmly walk into traffic to avoid passing him. There he was basking in the sun. He lifted his head briefly to see what she was doing, gave a big yawn and fell sound asleep again.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2016)

They really are big ol' mushes!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2016)

Awwww SB you know just how to get me babbling in canine baby talk...Oooohsuchsweebabiesmewuvyouuusoverrrymuchooohgooobiegoooahgivemesomekissies...Seriously, I don't get like that with human infants, even my grandboy...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2016)

I've babbled a lot of canine baby talk too Fur, do it every day.....even feline baby talk!  My dog just came over to me and I said dadadadadabooboodadadadadabooboo?  :hair:  

Here's another cutie Fur!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2016)

Singing with excitement when she sees her own reflection.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you so much Now I can go to work with a big smile. One of the best things about working in a pet store is cuddling all the visiting puppies. I'd only adopt adults, already housebroken and more desperate for a home...But I'd take this baby in a heartbeat:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2016)

Yup...Stumpy is a tuxedo bob tailed Manx. They better her by sixty pounds but she will slice your nose. Do we walk carefully around Stumpy? Yes we do...


----------

